

Apps Aiming for Sharing Within Boundaries - brendanlim
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/03/technology/apps-aiming-for-sharing-within-boundaries.html?_r=1

======
rdl
FTA: "Curious, I tried it — even though I’m single. I recruited a friend to
help me test it. And, after a few hours, the app started to grow on me."

Surely there is a product extension to dating, here :)

